# New member saying hello!



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Got my membership pack in the post today....and my `TT' keyring has been despatched  
Just wanted to say hello.... :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> `TT' keyring has been despatched
> Just wanted to say hello.... :wink:


Posted today


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Thank you!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> Thank you!!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi NickyB 
(we'll have to be careful here there is another NikkiB with a Moro Blue Coupe)!) 
Hope you're pleased with the Keyring and sorry for the wait
Rob


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

NykS5 said:


> and my `TT' keyring has been despatched


Nice one Nicky...
..you're one of us now. [smiley=dizzy2.gif] 

Was it the piccy of davidg hard at work in his Wigan forge that swung it for you? :wink:


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

:wink: Well yes...how could I resist?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

aidb said:


> Was it the piccy of davidg hard at work in his Wigan forge that swung it for you? :wink:


It has been red hot this week in the forge  my muscles are even bigger now


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

:roll: Oooooh - does that mean I can have another one? :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> :roll: Oooooh - does that mean I can have another one? :wink:


If you want another one ,after you get the first , i will fire the forge up and get my anvil out  :wink:


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I am in ore of you!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> I am in ore of you!!


Aluminium ore [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

How did you enjoy the rest of the pack?

I assume you got issue four of absoluTTe?


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Yep - got the member's pack....other half grabbed the magazine - looked quite `techie' to me....

Have put my stickers in the car


----------



## Gita (Oct 6, 2004)

Hello to everybody. Nice to meet you. 
I also have TT, but TDI ( yes, diesel) 

I hope to find new interesting thins in your forum!

Gita


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So Gita, as you're in the club section here :wink: are you going to join up - I certainly think you'd be the only diesel TT owning member - how did you get that made?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Is this a conversion? :?

Would be interesting to see 



Gita said:


> Hello to everybody. Nice to meet you.
> I also have TT, but TDI ( yes, diesel)
> 
> I hope to find new interesting thins in your forum!
> ...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Gita said:


> Hello to everybody. Nice to meet you.
> I also have TT, but TDI ( yes, diesel)
> Gita


interesting

Diesel TT ?? or do you just put diesel into it? :?


----------

